# Woman of dreams



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 16, 2005)

Im not sure I should even write this. Im 34 single and picky. There is a woman at work that I REALLLLLLLY like. She is 23 and still not jaded towards men. You see when youre 34 woman youre age are already jaded towards men for the most part. 
Ok..... now Im Italian and Polish. So is she. I LOVE red hair and freckles. She has both. Plus, we have many many things in common. VERY rare. She likes....... COUNTRY!   So do I. She has a warm heart. BUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
She is unhappily engaged. To a male stripper!    This guy is built and good looking and 25 that makes $42 an hour. I could have been competition 10 years ago. ALas, now Im not. Not physically. But I am better emotionally and I KNOW I am a better man to be in a relationship with. And thats for the long haul. I dont want a one night thing. I want a relationship based on communication, understanding and trust. I want to support her ambitions. I want to take a bad day and make her laugh. I want to give her massage on a bad day. I her and I to travel (on a VERY limited budget) and to explore the world. I want to protect her. I want to supprise her with something to make her smile. I want to make her toes curl. I want to invite her friends over to have a great party and vice versa. I wanna snuggle. I want her to know what a great relationship can be!

But, again...... she is engaged to a man she really dosent want to marry. She is 11 years younger than I. But she makes me laugh! VERY few women do that. And again we have SO much in common. 
I work with her. Shes in another department. She works with her "to-be" mother in law!     Desk right next to her!!!!!!!! BUT....... she hates her to be, mother in law. 

I HAVE to be stealthy!!!!! We communicate via e-mail. And we occasionally flirt via face to face. But I dont know if its really face value. I THINK it is. 

Its a diamond in the ruff when I feel like this. When I meet a woman that makes me laugh. When I think about a woman so much. 
Heck, I dont know what to do. Someone say, worry about your job? I do, but when it comes to this, job be darned. 

I have found a woman that is a diamond on a 1000 acre sand pile. (yes, diddnt want to say ruff) 

PLEASE no negative responses. I want answers to the situation. How can I win her heart and still stay under the radar? HELP!


----------



## middie (Aug 16, 2005)

i'm not sure about this ds. all i can say is maybe give hints to how you feel and sit back and wait until she calls it off with him. and she will.


----------



## GB (Aug 16, 2005)

You need to come right out and have a talk with her and tell her how you are feeling. You need to find out if she has any feeling for you and if there is any chance she will not go through with her engagement. If you don't then you are just setting yourself up for a big fall. Sorry to be so blunt, but I am calling it like I see it. I wish you all the best with this woman DS. I really hope it works out for you!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 16, 2005)

its a REAL balance act. I cant ask her straight forward. It has to be a day to day thing. SLLLLLLLLOWLY. What should I do to win her heart gradually? In a non in your face way?


----------



## middie (Aug 16, 2005)

sush just be yourself. that's the best advise i can give you right now


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 16, 2005)

okie dokie. I'll find out her favorite candy or something. Awwww heck, I dont know.   Well, day by day. I play it the way I see it on a daily basis. I guess its the safest bet. You know..... even if shes not with me.... I just want her to have a happy life with the right man. Thats all.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 16, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> sush just be yourself. that's the best advise i can give you right now


 
DS, I agree with middie.  You are a great guy with an awesome personality.   But I also agree with GB. If you don't tell her how she feels and she gets married.  Then you may always think of what if I told her that I liked her?  Good Luck!!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 16, 2005)

Consider that she may be thinking how much she likes you but is afraid to say anything because you're a little older and probably wouldn't be interested in a younger woman.

If you're serious about her, have a private heart-to-heart talk.  Let her know you really like her and would like to pursue a relationship but you know she's engaged and don't know how to proceed.  If she says she intends to marry the other guy and she can't see you, you drop it, if she's open to the idea, you're a winner.

Sneaking around to see her/talk to her is just going to put you both in the position of creating problems, mostly for her.  If MIL 2B sits next to her, she'll get a clue sooner or later.


----------



## tweedee (Aug 16, 2005)

SUSHI, I SAY IF YOU WAN'T HER........TAKE HER   I think that's the way things go now nays.


----------



## tweedee (Aug 16, 2005)

OOPS! Days


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 16, 2005)

I need ways to show her I care. Asking her to lunch dont cut it. I need a way to show her I care BUT a way I can safely DO it. Dont want to look like a stalker. But a fun way to make her smile....... *safely! *I want to keep my job but grab her heart.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 16, 2005)

Be her friend Sushi. If things are supposed to go farther then that they will. Friendship is the best part of a lasting relationship.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 16, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I need ways to show her I care. Asking her to lunch dont cut it. I need a way to show her I care BUT a way I can safely DO it. Dont want to look like a stalker. But a fun way to make her smile....... *safely! *I want to keep my job but grab her heart.


 
You can't let her know while trying to make it look like you're just a co-worker.  Mixed signals and misunderstandings.  

I would definitely have a chat away from work.  On the job stuff would be awkward and problematic.  Away from the job and you are both protected.

A couple of quotations that have stood the test of time come to mind:

"Faint heart never won fair lady."

"Of all sad words of mouth or pen, the saddest ones, 'It might have been'".


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 17, 2005)

She may have no idea you like her in "that way", I was always completely clueless that a guy liked me even when people told me it was obvious! (low self esteem is a wonderful thing!)
I wonder if she is still at that dating bastards age where you don't want a nice guy you go out with goodlooking jerks who treat you badly. You would be appreciated by an older woman (than 23 not necessarily than you) who realises that nice guys are the way to go and you deserve to be with someone who treats you right.
I think you need to let her know how you feel but away from work and in a way that won't make it awkward if she isn't interested. Perhaps having you treat her well will make her realise what a jerk the boyfriend is but don't count on it, some of us don't realise until after the wedding!  
You have nothing to lose here except to feel bad in the short term, will it matter in 10 years time if she rejects you? NO. So go for it. And post all the details I love living vicariously!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for the idea guys! I will try to get the guts to be more direct with her.


----------



## Dove (Aug 17, 2005)

DS,

What would she think if she read what you just wrote? 
Would that start her thinking that her stripper isn't the man she wants?
You are so much better than that! He may have more money but money isn't what real love is all about.
 Gamma


----------



## Countryhb (Aug 17, 2005)

Dude, you gotta give it to her straight!  Don't try to be just a "friend" or you'll end up being just that, and only that.  I know, I have done that WAY too many times!  I have so many female friends who love me like their big brother.  Now ladies, don't get all up-in-arms about this.  There's nothing wrong with having great female friends, but it's a big, empty bed when there's no one there to cuddle up to!  Chin up and lay your cards on the table...worst-case is she says she's not into you like that and she marries the chump.  Better to have vocalized your feelings BEFORE the wedding.  And remember, your stock is rising with age!


----------



## The Z (Aug 17, 2005)

How 'engaged' is she?  Do they have a date or just an agreement?  I would spend a lot of time being a 'friend' - - making sure she's not jumping into anything she's not sure of...  Then, assuming she's really NOT sure and really NOT interested in pursuing a long-term thing with the other guy, you need to (as a friend) let her know it's not fair to HIM to let him think he still has a chance.

You can still flirt and, in subtle (and not-so-subtle) ways, let her know that you're there for her and that she deserves to be "happy"... not settling for someone she's not happy with just because it's already come this far....


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 17, 2005)

Make some romantic gestures like how about sending her some flowers? Use the card somehow  be over the top (marry  ME)   or not.... (from your secret admirer but make sure she sees your face and your knowing smile). Oh this is so romantic!


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 17, 2005)

Sushi,
Try getting a single rose and copying and pasting alot of what you wrote turn it to more of a poem and transfer it to some pretty stationary and put it on her desk early in the morning or late in the afternoon when noone will see you. Don't put your name, if you don't want to. Do something like this everyday, put a small chocolate kiss or some other little candie on her desk. 
If you really like this girl and are willing to go far enough to get her, then, she must see how much you care and would be worth going with it and see how it works out.
No matter what you decide to do, I hope it all comes out for you.
Good Luck, don't let her get away!!


----------



## callie (Aug 17, 2005)

i hesitate to say anything since i'm not at all an expert on relationships.  i'm married now to a great guy by the grace of God - not 'cause i know what i'm doing lol.  but...sush, i really like the advice from AndyM and texasgirl.  It's honest, romantic and rings true.  If it's meant to be, it will work - if it's not the right thing, you don't want it anyway!  be true to yourself above all else!


----------



## thier1754 (Aug 18, 2005)

Seems to me...A girl who dates/is engaged to a man who takes his clothes off and wiggles his willie in ladies' faces doesn't think much of women and tends to attract women with low self esteem who are willing to be abused.  I agree that she may still be in the "dating bastards" stage and may not be ready for quality, like our Sushi. Women in that stage love to have a sweet guy to confide in and be a buddy, but probably don't see the really good catches, like you, Sush, as a possibility.

I could be wrong, but I don't want you to be let down. I do agree that you need to know if they have a date set or if this guy is just using her without a commitment.  Is she wearing a diamond? If there's no date and no diamond, then there's no reason why you shouldn't invite her out to coffee or send her little things over e-mail that make you both laugh, or have heart to heart talks with her about your ambitions, hopes and dreams, and keep the channels open as much as possible.  Don't be needy or over-attentive, though.  Keep some mystery in the friendship.  Make her wonder if you're seeing someone.  Be too busy to talk sometimes; don't be available all the time. See if she approaches you and becomes more interested. Be a busy guy with lots of irons in the fire and a lot on the ball...(Terrible metaphors...Sorry!)

Hugs, Sush.  You're the best!


----------



## jkath (Aug 18, 2005)

Sushi, here's my 2 cents' worth:
Most 23 year old girls (and notice I'm calling her a girl, not a woman) as a rule can be pretty shallow. Flirting is a self-esteem boosting game to them, as a rule.  Looks are everything to her, and being able to say that the stripper is her fiance is very exciting and appealing, and makes her feel quite important to her friends.  If she doesn't have both a date _and_ a ring, she is not engaged. And, until she says her "I dos", she is free to date whomever she pleases.
 With that said, here's my advice. If I were 23 and had a man interested in me, I'd probably have no clue. Why? Because the man never said anything. Girls are not psychic.

I'd just be bold and daring (which I know for a fact that you are), and email her a link to this thread. Your words were raw, and not thought out to the point of superficiality. Your feelings are real. Send them her way. If she is interested, she'll take a step. If not, you'll know, and you can get on with your dating life.

I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 18, 2005)

Sushi, 

You have gotten some really good advice about what to do, and I have nothing to add to it.  I will give you a little advice about what *not* to do though.  Under *no* circumstances say anything negative about the stripper to her--even if she says all kinds of bad things about him herself.  If you do that, her defenses will suddenly come out and she will defend him and be mad at you.  Does that make sense?  Of course not.  But that is what women do!  You don't have to say anything nice about him either--just don't talk about him.  

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 18, 2005)

VERY good advice! Thanks everyone!!!! 


Ever hear of candy thats called Fun Dip? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Well she mentioned she liked them last week. I NEVER heard of them. ANd I told her if one of the owners KNEW what it was, I would go out and get her one.
Well..... the owner KNEW what they were.  So I went out and got her one.

Today, I got 4 of them and stuffed them in an envelope with a cute note and put it in her mailbox.

Later, via Email, I told her "I like her" and that she makes me laugh and that I admide her intelligence (which I do). She DOES make me laugh! ANYWAYYYYYYYS.......
I also noted that she is "FunDip in a sea of tastless skittles".

*banging head on desk*  Lord Im stupid.


----------



## Alix (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh yum. I love Fun Dips. We call em Lik M Aid too.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 18, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> VERY good advice! Thanks everyone!!!!
> 
> 
> Ever hear of candy thats called Fun Dip?
> ...




Doesn't sound stupid to me.  It sounds like a very sweet thing to do.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 18, 2005)

I want her to laugh.... I want her to know she really IS different.  She retorted with "ha! how long did you have to think that one up?" I said well I could have said "youre eyes are where the summer lies, in pools of quiet fire. But I would be stealing that from a Robert Plant CD". LOL!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 19, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> A couple of quotations that have stood the test of time come to mind:
> 
> "Faint heart never won fair lady."
> 
> "Of all sad words of mouth or pen, the saddest ones, 'It might have been'".



And another quote I love:

There is someone for everyone...even if it takes a pic ax, a compass, and night goggles to find them.

Good luck sush


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2005)

Cute notes and quoting song lyrics.

You need to be direct.  Otherwise she's not going to get it.


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 19, 2005)

I agree with Andy.

My daughters love fun dip we even have them in Australia!!
I think she thinks you are just being cute hit her with the truth.

PS One of the guys at work always buys me my favourite chocolate- should I be thinking more into it????????? I am happily married, I always thought he was just being nice.


----------



## htc (Aug 19, 2005)

DS, you never mentioned if she responded to the "I like you" comment via email? Just my 2cents, it's much more fun and interesting if you DONT come out and admit you have feelings for her yet. Afterall she's engaged, and regardless of what this guy does for a living, you should respect that. I know if it were me and a coworker came out and said he had a crush on me knowing I was engaged (regardless of how I felt about my fiancee, I would lose respect for him and think that he thinks lowly of me). Especially if I only see the guy as a coworker and at work, so basically don't consider him a friend yet, but just a good coworker. Not sure if you guys have seen each other socially outside of work yet...The scenario is completely different IMHO if you guys are friends vs. coworkers.  
Just flirt like crazy and drop hints until she's ready to come for you.


----------



## Countryhb (Aug 19, 2005)

So after 32 posts we see that there are MANY different opinions on how to handle this...tell her, don't tell her, kinda tell her, give her candy, ignore her...sheesh, it's no wonder us guys have to go through this kind of agony!  You woman are so **** confussing!  Let's make this easy...why don't you handle this the way you feel in your heart is right.  That way you succeed or fail by your own merit.  You can't feel like perhaps somebody gave you the wrong advice, or be mad at yourself for listening to one person and not another.  The only way you are going to grow as a person is by sometimes not getting what you want.  I feel sorry for all the kids growing up right now.  People try soooo hard to make everything "fair and nice".  They don't keep score at AYSO soccer games because "everyone's a winner" or there aren't try-outs for Little League baseball so no one is hurt when they aren't picked.  What kind of insane crap is this?!  Sometimes you don't win the game.  Someone has to lose.  If you don't get picked on the baseball team, you go home and practice more so next year you will get picked.  And sometimes, yes, even the woman you picture as your one true soulmate may say no.  So, figure out exactly how *you* want to handle this and do it.  And if she tells you no, then hold your head high knowing that you were man enough to express yourself and move on.  Just be yourself.  If she responds well to your efforts, you can be proud knowing that it was all you.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 19, 2005)

She went to my manager and I have slapped with ***ual harrasment.  My job is in jeapordy. My manager is treating different. This is it guys. Im going to be fired on Monday I think.


----------



## licia (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope not. I hadn't commented on your question, but I hope it isn't as bad as you seem to think.


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

Well Sush, all I can say is that it's her loss. I guess she is one of the girls that are too hooked on the bad boy image. I'm sorry that it went this way. Maybe you can talk to your supervisor and tell them that you weren't harrassing, but rather, stating your feelings for her? Now days, there is such a fine line with ***ual harrassment. Some of the laws are not right, but, I guess they are put into place for the real victims. The sad thing is that others abuse it too much!! I'm sorry Sushi, I hope eveything works out for you.


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that, some women make it hard for others with true s...harrassment cases to be taken seriously, this seems to be an enormous overreaction but in todays overly litigous society its becoming the norm unfortunately. I can't believe she would go to the manager. I don't like her anymore! You can do better!


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh my. Oh no! Sushi, I'm so sorry to hear your bad news. That girl doesn't know what she missed. Can you write? Make it into a story - it has all the elements of a novel. Maybe change the ending a little bit - or add to it. You'll make a million and have the last laugh. Seriously though, there are lots of wonderful people out there, and you'll meet someone who is smart, funny, enjoys your cooking and LOVES you because you're special. Hang in there. -Sandyj


----------



## Charlotte (Aug 19, 2005)

*Oh NO!!*

I am going to be praying all weekend for you... and I hope that you tell us on Monday one way or the other what happened... that is so sad...

Makes one wonder what this world is coming to...

{{{{{{{DS}}}}}}}


----------



## Countryhb (Aug 19, 2005)

Don't worry...she needs to have told you no in order to claim harassment.  Be sure to contact a lawyer quickly.


----------



## middie (Aug 19, 2005)

oh sush. i'm so sorry !!! well... she's the one who's going to be losing out.
does as country suggested though and get a lawyer asap. hope everything
works out for you. i'll be praying for you hon.


----------



## thier1754 (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh, brother.   As a mother of three boys/men, the hardest thing is to know how sincere your guys are and how hard they try to do the right thing and then to have them be misunderstood.  We love you, Sushi.  Please keep us informed. ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dove (Aug 20, 2005)

I don't see how she can call it that. 
If she couldn't come to you and say she wasn't interested then she sure isn't the one for you. Things have really changed over the years. I would have taken that as a complement and then said " I'm doing fine in my relationship so I'm not interested" and then let it go.
Prayers are being sent your way,don't stress on it until you talk to your boss. It still might be ok.
Marge


----------



## htc (Aug 20, 2005)

Sushi, I'm so sorry to hear that. It's too bad she didn't try to talk to you first... Good luck.


----------



## amber (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry this happened to you.  Like Marge said, how can a person call that harrassment?  What ever happened to saying no Im not interested and am perfectly happy with this man.  I would have considered it a compliment, assuming you didnt say anything bad.


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 20, 2005)

Maybe MIL to be noticed something?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 20, 2005)

She's on a very thin piece of thread sush - did she tell you "stop it"?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 21, 2005)

No Elf. She didnt. I never got a hint or clue. I lent her my dvd of Anne of Green Gables. She didnt say thank you or 'no i dont want it'. She didnt say anything. And thats when I figured something might be up. ANd I agree with Dove. WHY cant she have said something earlier?!


----------



## Countryhb (Aug 21, 2005)

Maybe she doesn't like you because you own a copy of Anne of Green Gables...sorry, just trying to throw a little light on a dark situation.


----------



## msalper (Aug 21, 2005)

DS, I have just read all the posts. I'm so sorry ... But I really can't understand her way of behaviour. Don't worry about your job. People like you have always better jobs and friends and lives. You are what you feel. You did what you felt and the right thing... You won't lose anything....


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 21, 2005)

Sushi, working for the government I have been to many ***ual harassment trainings.  Sigh!!  What you did does not sound like ***ual harassment to me.  I would just play it cool.  Don't have any contact with her, except in a professional manner.  It also could not hurt to make sure that another person is around when you have any contact with her.  You cannot just be fired without some proof.  If she had told you no and you continued then it would be harassment.  It might not hurt to pay a visit to your human resource specialist, if your company has one.  Sushi, I am sorry to hear that things have turned out this way.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 21, 2005)

This is why I always tried to veer away from any tempting office romances.  Too many potential minefields at a place I had to go to every day.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 21, 2005)

Sushi, I'm so sorry things have taken this turn. My thoughts & prayers will be with you as you go into work tomorrow & through your day. If you need to vent, you can always PM me. I may not have answers but I'll gladly listen!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 21, 2005)

Perhaps her mother-in-law is a member of this site!  Or...someone who knows her?  At least if it gets too bad....you have the posting here....dated....and it proves your intentions were honest and loving....not s.....harrassing.  Good luck!  I wish you the best.


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 22, 2005)

Good thoughts to you as you face work today Sushi.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 22, 2005)

Nothing happened today. And she was NOT there. I also remembered she gave me her cell phone number! She put it on MY cell phone! HA! Interesting huh?


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 22, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Nothing happened today. And she was NOT there. I also remembered she gave me her cell phone number! She put it on MY cell phone! HA! Interesting huh?


 
Keep that for future reference if they should keep this bs up, Sush!! 
I'm glad that you didn't lose your job too! Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 22, 2005)

Sushi, I'll keep
you in my prayers tonight.
I'm positive everything will work 
out for you.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank You!!!!!!!   REAL prayers do affect us all. Thank you for your thoughts and well wishes. This has been a slap in my face.


----------



## middie (Aug 23, 2005)

i know it was sush. and i'm so sorry it happened to you.
like i said she'll be the one losing out on a great person.
i'm here for you if you ever need to talk okay ?


----------



## crewsk (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm still praying for you too Sush! Yes, she has lost out on a wonderful man that has the ability to make some lucky lady out there feel like a queen!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 23, 2005)

DS;  I read all of the posts a couple days back and was appaledby the woman's behavior.  I will also include you in my prayers.  Just remember what she did if she ever gets tired of the bozo she's with.  She sounds like a minipulative person who is better left alone.  Don't be tempted.  Even if she acted out of fear that someone saw something on her computer, and she wa worried about her own job from misuse of company equipment, you were still going to be her scapegoat.  

I don't know why she did what she did, and really have very little info to go on.  But remember to say a prayer for yourself aas well.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## msalper (Aug 23, 2005)

I think, sooner or later, she realize what she missed or what she did wrong... But it will be too late... I can't judge her, but if you think or treat badly you will be ready for something surprising...  in the same way if you can be honest and kindhearted you definitely will get your rewards abundantly, sooner... Life is so and I hope,also in this case, it will make me right. I hope also for you Sushi.. You will be in my prayers...


----------



## thier1754 (Aug 24, 2005)

Sushi, if you look back on your first post: you said that she told you she was unhappy in her engagement, that she was "23 and still not jaded towards men". When she said she was unhappy, she was telling you she was open to someone else.  Then, when she reacted badly to your little gift, she was smacking you for your acceptance of her invitation.  This is a power trip. Treat her as she deserves...As if she is not on the planet.  Hold your head high, Sushi, and travel on.  You are not a victim...You are a quality guy who is leaving a little manipulator behind.  Your redhead is still out there somewhere!  The girl? Well, she deserves the stripper and nothing more.  They can have each other.  Good riddance.


----------



## jkath (Aug 25, 2005)

Thier, you've hit it right on the nose!

Sushi, re-read Thier's posting.
Good.
Now, read it again.
Good.

Now, get back your copy of A of GG.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 27, 2005)

Good News! She admitted this WHOLE thing is her problem at home! Im CLEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!

Does it get better? My $-646 account has been erased!!!!!
All the $30 account fees are reversed!!!!!!!!!!! My money is back in DA bank! Thank you for your prayers! This is a miracle!


----------



## cara (Aug 27, 2005)

good news to start into the weekend!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 27, 2005)

That is wonderful Sushi!! I'm glad things are looking up for you!


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 27, 2005)

That's great Sushi!!!
Now, go find a woman that would really appreciate you for the caring and romantic guy that you are. Money doesn't mean anything when you find a guy that honestly cares for you and you will find that woman soon. Just have patience. You'll be glad that you waited.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 27, 2005)

This is wonderful news Sushi!!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## callie (Aug 27, 2005)

Great news, sush!  The sun ALWAYS shines again...


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 27, 2005)

That is so wonderful Sushi!! The power of DC prayers is obviously huge!


----------



## middie (Aug 27, 2005)

sush i'm so happy for you !!!!!!!!!!!
i agree with mrsmac's last post


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 27, 2005)

Yay Sushi!  I'm glad everything worked out.

 Barbara


----------



## thier1754 (Aug 28, 2005)

God is good, ya know!! He loves you!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 28, 2005)

I am so happy for you too!  I don't know you yet...but can tell by the other posts that you must be something special!  Keep your chin up...and we'll all be praying the RIGHT redhead comes along soon!


----------



## Dove (Aug 28, 2005)

Yes..Sushi is *very* special.


----------



## Raine (Aug 29, 2005)

Glad to hear things are turning around for you.


----------



## thier1754 (Aug 29, 2005)

Rainee, you have a pm.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks again everyone!  This has been quite a turn around in things. Heck my 5 CD player died on me last month. And today I found one.... a very GOOD one at the Salvation Army. And for THREE bucks!!!   God is good!


----------



## callie (Aug 29, 2005)

God IS good!

Hi, sush!!


----------

